# ERROR HP Pavilion DV4-1120us, sucesos super extraños en fallidos intentos de ins



## ale_nevermind (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola:

Escribo por lo siguiente, soy otro usuario mas de Windows Vista, pero de los q descontentos
mi pregunta no tiene nada q ver con drivers, sino con algo mas esencial. En realidad me dedico a hacer esto
y fueron incontables las veces q hize todo este proceso a amigo y familiares.

Tengo una HP DV4-1120us, y lo primero q quise hacer fue tratar de cambiar a XP, pq se puso insoportablemente lenta
e inestable a los escasos 3 dias. 

Cuando cargaban los archivos del CD de arranque (ni siquiera habia llegado a la primera pantalla),
pues se salio, y aparecio una pantalla azul, indicando q debia reiniciar, para evitar daños al disco y q debia hacer CHKDSK /F
por mas q intente con 20 versiones diferentes del Windows XP, pasa lo mismo, en el mismo lugar, (XP SP2 oficial, UEv7, XP Point, Colossus, Pilitos)
Es mas, ni siquiera puedo arrancar live CD's con distribuciones Linux! o reparadores como Hiren's Boot CD. 
La unidad de lector DVD esta bien, pues pude leer, quemar, tocar, etc desde vista. (fue mi primera sospecha)
Los disco funcionan perfectamente en otras maquinas.
Tampoco tuve suerte con bootear desde USB :|


Lo primero q hize al tener tan pocos dias y aun estando con el Vista, fui al servicio tecnico, y dije q tenia muchos errores, ellos inmediatemente me la cambiaron,
me dieron una completamente nueva de caja, totalmente sellada.

Llego a mi casa, intento hacer lo mismo, con un sentimiendo de tranquilidad de q al fin podre tener XP y bye bye vista!, 
y pueden creer q me pasa EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO... miles de intentos fallidos, no hay forma de instalar XP! y creanme, no me dieron la misma maquina, y ya hize
este proceso muchas veces en las DV2000 y DV6000.

No se q puede estar pasandome, es lo mas raro del mundo, alguien tiene alguna idea? yo sospecho q hay alguna proteccion mejorada en este caso. 
Pero bueno espero comentarios.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 3, 2009)

Segun encontre en la red es debido a que tu Lap tiene discos Serial ATA y Windows XP no los detecta bien, Ademas de que parece no hay drivers disponibles para XP en la lap que compraste, por lo que si lo intentas posiblemente funcione mal... 

La solucion que te daria es ir al centro de soporte tecnico para que ellos instalen XP, o cambiar la computadora por una que si soporte XP

Otra solucion parece ser que tienes que integrar la controladora de disco manualmente con ayuda de programas externos

Puedes basarte en esta pagina web:

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=OS&thread.id=26


----------



## ale_nevermind (Feb 3, 2009)

gracias por la pronta ayuda, la verdad q los componentes q usa esta maquina son totalmente compatibles con XP, se pueden encontrar los drivers en la red, pero hay q buscar marca por marca, esto ya lo hize en otros modelos de PAVILION, y no tuve mas problemas una vez q logre juntar de todas partes los drivers.

Pero bueno, gracias por la ayuda, aun asi es raro q ni siquiera pudea bootear SO's q no requieren tanto driver para correr, no? me parece q el problema va mas alla q el simple xp y recomendaciones del fabricante. 

Ya q en la misma pagina q me envias, estan todos los drivers y testimonios de q si funciona, mi problema es q ni siquiera puedo arrancar el instalador de XP, no paso de cuando empiezan a copiarse los archivos antes de q hagas enter por primera vez.  Si fuesen problemas de drivers, ya tendria q estar instalado el XP.

La verdad q bien, normalmente con tal de poder leer el disco, puedes instalar, y los problemas empiezan en los pasos posteriores.

Gracias, y espero q aun puedas ayudarme


----------



## fbollini (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola, yo tube un problema similar con una vaio y lo que termine haciendo fue integrar los drivers de la notebook en un nuevo cdde win XP con el nLite. Te dejo unos links por si te interesa

http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84695

http://software.adslzone.net/manual...ar-sp3-driver-sata-ahci-raid-en-xp-con-nlite/

http://www.letheonline.net/manualnlite.htm

http://www.nliteos.com/download.html


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tu problema debe ser de hardware o de configuración de la bios.
Yo en un momento tuve muchos problemas con una maquina que no podía instalarle el XP porque había una de las opciones de la bios que me causaba la completa paralización del programa de instalación. Lo descubrí despues de 3 meses.
Mi consejo: intenta desactivar desde la bios todo lo que no haga falta y luego si puedes instalar el XP activa todo lo que necesites. Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 13, 2009)

En migracion fallida de vista a xp en portatiles normalmente suelen ser por tres cosas:
El disco de instalación de xp no tiene soporte para raid!. En este caso tienes que buscar el sp3 o el windows UE 7 sp3 de BJ que son los unicos que tienen soporte raid y que se instalaran sin problemas.
El segundo: la bios no esta bien configurada o alguna opcion da conflicto. Revisala
El tercer fallo puede ser de la bios(casos muy raros)En estos casos el portatil "desafortunado" Funciona bien en vista pero no en xp, porque? pues debido a que la bios al detectar una instalacion que no sea vista tira un error. Tienes que ir a la web del fabricante y descargarte la bios para xp e instalarsela.

Nota: la segunda opcion tomala como ultimo recurso. Si durante el flasheo de la bios hay un error o se te va la luz ya le puedes decir adios a la bios. Prueba lo del soporte sata que seguro que es eso.

Saludos


----------

